# Scott Henderson Steve Bailey & Greg Bissonette - Fusion Jam



## kung_fu (Sep 16, 2008)

Also, T Lavitz does keys. According to youtube, the tune is called "Troglodytes Shuffle". I found this vid yesterday and have watched it several times since.

Anybody have any clue where this vid originates? It looks pro shot, maybe from a Steve Bailey instructional vid


----------



## Trespass (Sep 18, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## stubhead (Sep 25, 2008)

It's pretty old - Henderson is playing an Ibanez, Bailey _isn't_ playing his Aria, and Bissonette's got a fookin' _mullet_ - were they still wearing mullets into the '90s?  It looks to me like it might be a Henderson vid, there's not much bass flash.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 25, 2008)

That was fantastic! I love Scott Henderson's tone, very nice sound. Cool jam too. Fusion is awesome.


----------



## Naren (Sep 25, 2008)

That sounded great. Mainly Scott Henderson was pretty cool, but that fretless bass looked great (didn't care too much for how the bass didn't sound cleanly fretted sometimes... buzzing, I guess. The sound of the fretless-ness was cool, though).


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 3, 2008)

Henderson has always kicked ass, as shown in OP video, which is probably from the late 80's/early 90's.
I do much prefer his more recent tone/style though:


----------



## stubhead (Oct 4, 2008)

Man, that last thing KICKS - they've recently released his early two VHS instructional tapes on one DVD - any knowledge? A lot of these re-releases are taken from a guitarist's early period.... I thought his playing seemed forced and academic in the 90's, but he's sure on it now.


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 4, 2008)

stubhead said:


> Man, that last thing KICKS - they've recently released his early two VHS instructional tapes on one DVD - any knowledge? A lot of these re-releases are taken from a guitarist's early period.... I thought his playing seemed forced and academic in the 90's, but he's sure on it now.



Yeah, he's really loosened up in his phrasing, and definitely has a more ballsier approach. Here's a clip of him just _killing_ on a Hendrix vibe:



As far as his instructional videos, one of them is about how to approach soloing over changes, and the other is more about phrasing, and creating cool lines. I'd recommend both for someone who's looking to add some fusion type sounds to their playing.


----------

